# best laundry soap for REALLY hard water?



## firespiritmelody (Oct 13, 2005)

Hello - I need some advice on laundry soap....

This is our first experience washing our CD at home - had a diaper service for our last baby... And we have extremely hard water. It's a rental house, so we can't invest in a water softener system or anything like that. I was plannig on buying charlies but have seen a lot saying it doesn't work well in hard water.

Any suggestions? Thanks!

FWIW, we're using prefolds and mostly bummis covers.


----------



## Astoria (May 27, 2004)

If you write to Charlie's or to Country Save (my personal fave detergent for cd's), they will give you advice on exactly what to do with their product and hard water.

A basic place to start is to add Borax to every load in order to soften the water some. I've read that some Oxy-type products soften water also, but I'm not sure if that's true. Some manufacturers suggest using more laundry detergent so that some can soften the water and the rest still work to clean the clothes, but I would ask Charlie's or Country Save specifically about that because you don't want to leave any suds when washing cloth diapers. It may be that you need more detergent, plus extra rinses.


----------



## fancyoats (Jun 12, 2008)

you don't need to invest in a whole-house water softening system, you can buy calgon water softener or white king water softener in the laundry aisle of your grocery store.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Soapnuts


----------

